

Google Brings Street View to Mount Everest Region - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/12/google-partners-with-local-nonprofit-to-bring-street-view-better-maps-to-mount-everest-region/

======
digitalneal
Now we get a full panoramic view of how much trash all these rich day hikers
have left up there.

~~~
hencq
Actually, my understanding is that Everest base camp is pretty clean, since
they started requiring climbers to bring back trash in the 90s. I think it's
mainly the higher up camps that have big garbage (and human waste) problems.

------
tim333
Cool. It's a nice trek if anyone like the idea. I wonder if they'll try
lugging the camera towards the summit next.

------
skizm
Who gets assigned to do this? Where do I apply?

~~~
jonlucc
I've heard (with no evidence) that it is usually someone on the team who wants
to go somewhere, and they get approval by taking the cameras with them. I'm
sure that's an oversimplification, but perhaps there is some truth to it.

~~~
bentcorner
One of these days we'll see a drone with a street-view cam on the moon, or
even Mars. That would be awesome.

------
ziikutv
Very interesting to see they simply used a tripod for this!

~~~
bentcorner
Isn't that how they normally do the non-car street view stuff? Basically stick
the street-view camera onto a tripod?

~~~
oostevo
There's also a heavily modified backpack that carries a StreetView camera.

[https://www.google.com/maps/about/partners/streetview/trekke...](https://www.google.com/maps/about/partners/streetview/trekker/)

------
itsbits
waiting for whole trekking path...it would be great..

